# MRC Decoder Install>USAT NW2



## Cushtime2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am preparing to install a MRC decoder into my USAT NW2. I really was expecting the wiring to look different (simpler) once I removed the hood and cab. I am going to be asking a lot of questions on this subject so I figure I will only ask one at a time to avoid confusion (mostly on my end). So here goes...

Are the circuit boards under the hood which are wired to the trucks just glorified terminal blocks?

Thank You,

John


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The PCB's are controlling the voltage to the lights and smoke unit. The simplest way to install the decoder is to place it between the track pickups and the motor inputs. You can purchase the connectors from several sources: http://www.reindeerpass.com/2-wire--female-male-ends.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

try this simple method:

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=465&Itemid=528

greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, that looks like the method I suggested.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really, read the link.

Maybe you did not mean what you stated, "place it between the track pickups and the motor inputs"

The quick and dirty puts the decoder between the track pickups and the input to the main board, which runs lights, smoke, and the motor.

This way, the lights will function, although they won't be constant brightness nor will you be able to control them with DCC functions.

For people with a little trepidation, I recommend the quick and dirty, then later, take another step and connect the lights to the decoder. 

Then figure out the smoke (lots of options), and then finally bypass the main board entirely.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cushtime2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you Jim and Greg for your info. My installation is going slower than I thought it would but at least it is going forward. No blue smoke yet!


----------

